# Razeglaze Creme Perfection



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*Price & Availability*
£19.99 for 500ml direct from Razeglaze or £12.99 for 250ml

*Used on: *
VW Golf Shadow Blue

*Product Information and Instructions: *
Natural Carnauba wax - no watery/chalky marks, fills in swirls & scratches in a gentle liquid cleaning formula and gives a fantastic deep shine. No white residues, dust or marks on plastic trim. Simply wipe on and buff gently off. Our best selling product, lasts for up to 3 months. Ideal for Acrylic, Cellulose, Synthetic, Two pack, Lacquered, Metallic and Glassfibre gel coat paints, newer water-based soft paints and dark colours.

A superb product beloved for its ease of use, fantastic deep shine and no side effects.

To use apply with an applicator, spread on paint, leave to haze and buff off.

*Packaging: *
Nice and simple to the point packaging, giving all the required details, including how to use.
















*Appearance & Fragrance:*
It is a white liquid much like most polishes, it is slightly more viscous than many a polish out there including SRP however it is by no means runny, good consistency allows for easy usage.

The fragrance brings me back to old school cleaning products, this is want polishes smelled like when I was cleaning cars back in the day. Very much a car polish typical smell.

*Cutting and Cleaning Power:*
Being a polish I wasn't expecting great cleaning power, although by the blurb it should have gentle cleaning power. I could feel this on the paint after I buffed it off and was left with a nice clean finishes surface.

*Ease of use:*
I used this product with both a foam and microfibre applicator in order to test which was best. 









The foam applicator just did not do it for me, and so I stuck with a microfbre applicator. Working on the wing and using a small pea sized blob on the pad and worked in with circular/vertical/horizontal motions in order to test all.
This product spread like a dream, no matter what motion you chose it gave nice even coverage and could be applied nice and thin.

When it came to buffing off the product seemed to require little time to haze - although there was evident sunshine and warmth in the air which may have helped this. I buffed off using a deep pile microfibre cloth and WOW the product came off as easy as it went on leaving a great finish.
I thought I'd be smart and catch it out by applying it far too thick on the second wing I tried and I left it for a good 10mins, however it was as easy to get off as the first thin layer with absolutely no chalking.

Application Pictures:

























This product is incredibly easy to be able to get a nice even coverage with, and I would go as far to say as this is a universally idiot-proof product, even when applied to trim it buffs off with no residue. (Although it must be noted the marks on my trim are not polish and they have not been done in these pictures.)

I must say however, that the bottle I feel is not ideal for getting the most out of this product. Due to the nature of the bottle it was difficult to get a nice bead on the applicator as when squeezed a lot would come out. I prefer bottles with a sort of dispensing spout with polishes and I may add one to this bottle in the future.

*Finish:*

Before the car was not looking too bad. I washed it with Shampoo plus and dried and was left with:

















This is where this product has come into its own. I did not know what to expect from this and I am often not a fan of these types of products however this blew me away. The product left a crisp shine with great depth and wetness to it. I had actually only intended to use it on the wings but i was that impressed I went on to do the whole car. As mentioned the finish on the car wasn't generally bad and didn't lack shine to begin with, however, Creme Perfection certainly added something. Final results are below:










































*Value:*
Considering this as a product judged against others within the market I feel it is adaquetly placed. It gives a great finish and is so easy to use that it might even add more value to it. It seems expensive for what it is to many maybe, although once used I'm sure it will be invaluable to pros and amateurs alike.

*Overall DW rating:** 98%*









Also I have to add this product gave me that WOW feeling, having been not quite sure what to expect I had been blown away - the pictures do not do it justice:









*Overall:*
I was extremely impressed with this product, and my only small gripe was the dispensing of it onto the pad, I would almost give it 100%. It is THAT easy to work with and leaves such a good finish I would recommend it to everyone within the detailing mindset. It would be a great product for beginners to start with and stick with.

Thanks to Razeglaze for the sample.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

*Raceglaze Crem Perfection Natural Carnauba Wax*

I was given the following products to see how I feel they compare against the products I normally use.

*The Product:* Raceglaze Crem Perfection Natural Carnauba Wax Finishing Polish. Supplied By Mark @ Raceglaze

From the Internet.

Crem Perfection 
Natural Carnauba Wax Finishing Polish.
Natural Carnauba wax - no watery/chalky marks, fills in swirls & scratches in a gentle liquid cleaning formula and gives a fantastic deep shine. No white residues, dust or marks on plastic trim. Simply wipe on and buff gently off. Our best selling product lasts for up to 3 months. Ideal for Acrylic, Cellulose, Synthetic, Two pack, Lacquered, Metallic and Glassfibre gel coat paints, newer water-based soft paints and dark colours. A superb product beloved for its ease of use, fantastic deep shine and no side effects.

Usage: a 250ml bottle will cover a standard car about 8-10 times, so very economical.

Pack: 500ml
Price: £19.99
Product Code: RG4-500

*Packaging:*
Again this was a 250mm bottle with distinctive logo making it instantly recognisable as a Raceglaze product. I disagree with the 8-10 cars per bottle as I would think I could get 12-14 cars out of this bottle

*Product & Fragrance:*
This has a chemical smell but not unpleasant. More like a commercial polish rather than a boutique hand made wax for example. It is easy to apply and remove requiring little or on effort. It was applied to the whole car and left for several hours to see what would happen if it was left to sit for too long.

*The Test:*
For this test I decided to use a 2010 Land rover Freelander in Metallic Black. This vehicle was booked in for a new car prep with no machining needed so I thought this would give the fairest test possible as no additional clarity will be added from prior polishing. As I already had used the Raceglaze prewax cleaner I thought it would be best to continue using the same brand for this detail.

*The Pictures:*







*My Findings:*
AMAZING this is another brilliant product. The shine is very deep and really looks like an awful lot more time was spent on the vehicle than what I actually did. I could bluff people and say I spent all day doing this, where in fact it was more like an hour. Just what car care should be? Minimum effort with maximum results!!

I rate this product *70%*










*Conclusion:*
I can talk for hours about my findings but to be honest there is only one question I need to answer. Would I buy this product and use it on regular details.

YES indeed. Why have I never tried this before…It's a keeper and will now be a constant product on my shelf… As for durability I will keep u posted but so far one wee and a lot of mud later it looks lie the dirt is just Sitting there instead of being caked to it, a quick power hose had one immaculate finish restored too the Rover.

*Update:*
Been doing a durability test and to be honest its measured i days not weeks. just over 2 weeks and 2k miles and the beading is virtually non existent but when washed its still shiny. 
for this I would give Durability
40% bringing my overall total for this product to 70% as there are longer lasting products out there that cost less. the initial bling is its redeeming factor.


----------

